# How to Make a router Template



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am working on a project and need a template to use with a router to make an egg crate style wine bottle storage rack.

Here's my documentation. Hope it helps anyone needing to make a template for use with a hand held router. In this case, I used the DeWalt Compact Router with a pair of pattern bits. One has a 1/4 inch cutter and the other has a 3/4 inch cutter. The bit is guided by the bearing on top which follows the template.

To make the template, I measured the width of the work piece, and took into account the area behind the face frame, which is 7/8 inch and is not considered part of the template. After marking both sides, I was able to determine that each hole will be 4 inches. The plywood is 23/32 inch. See the drawing below for a better idea of what I did.

I cut several pieces of mdf exactly 4 inches wide and used scrap pieces of the cabinet plywood as spacers. Each piece was carefully positioned and screwed to the 1/2 inch mdf which will eventually be the actual template which will be used to route the work pieces. The end product will be slots the horizontal and vertical pieces fit together to make a crate. For stopped dadoes, I screwed some short pieces into the track for each dado.

With everything ready to go, I put a pattern bit in the router and began cutting the template. The problem I encountered is the plunge depth isn't great enough to cut all the way through. So, I switched to the bit with the 3/4 inch cutter and finished routing through the mdf.

So far, all looks perfect. Here are the pics I have so far. I will post more when I get the final cuts made. 

In summary, what I have done is make a template so I could make a template! :dance3:
Hope you find this info helpful.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting Mike! Very nice job with beautiful pictures!
Sid


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're getting way too good at doing these write ups, Mike! Some slick magazine is gonna grab you...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That's a smart way to make the template. Going to file it away for someday.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a quick update. I have the three horizontal pieces cut and ready to go. I just realized if I cut the template a little and I can reuse it for the vertical pieces. I also have it ready to go. Hope to have the four vertical pieces ready to go before dark! 

Mike


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Mike,

Looks very good. Templates always make it easy to make multiple parts that are very precise to each other. This wine rack requires that accuracy.

Great job! Great explanation! Pictures communicate much better than words.

Glenn


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Coming along nicely Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The crate portion of this project is complete. Thankfully, I made all of the cuts without a mishap.

I wound up using two routers. I had the small pattern bit in the DeWalt and the larger cutter in the Bosch. I made two passes with the DeWalt, then switched to the Bosch for the remaining passes until I had cut through the back side and into the sacrificial bottom. The cuts came out nice and clean with just a little fuzz to sand off.

Now it is time to stand the cabinet up and start putting the parts together. After final assembly of the crate, drawer construction will be next on the list.

Thanks for following along. I hope you find some of this info helpful. 

Mike


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Great work! I did a very similar jig setup but with a 5 degree angle on each shelf when making a "thread rack" for my future mother in law... brownie points?


----------

